# [Kickstarter] FATUM - Character creator Tarot Deck - Now on GAMEFOUND with new PDF Pledge



## Jhonasquinn (May 22, 2020)

After our succesfull Kickstarter campaign, we launched our GAMEFOUND page! You could still join our path in this incredible adventure, you could get the same rewards unlocked on Kickstarter, more than 22 new cards, and an awesome add-on with the most iconic races of different settings.

Now you could find us in GAMEFOUND! - Fatum Character creator Deck

We added a new type of Pledge for our new users, an all DIGITAL PDF pledge, in wich you will receive a printer ready format that lets you use your own resources to bring FATUM to live, you could use the Blank cards included to make your own custom cards to add to your setting.

FATUM. A Character creator Tarot deck 







FATUM. A Character creator Tarot deck

*So, what is FATUM?*







FATUM is a powerful yet easy tool designed to create full-flegded stories for your fantasy RPG characters. Although built with fantastic/ epic roleplaying game systems in mind, it’s been developed to fuel other artistic creations, whether you are a writer, a screenwriter or an illustrator.

FATUM is beautifully illustrated with exclusive artwork and carefully designed to delight game masters and players alike!

Enjoy creating new characters and their own unique stories. In no time you’ll have a full-developed chronicle for your PC (or NPC!)

*FATUM deck allows you to:*

-Generate characters and their linked stories in a short time.
-Produce a quick yet full story for an NPC (Non Player Character) when suddendly required on the table.
-Build a character story on the fly for a game in course.
-In case of a story partially created, finish it later quickly and randomly.





Creating the story for your character is fast and easy following playmat positions and instructions. First you divide the deck into five different piles according to categories. Then, except for Class category pile, shuffle every pile and select randomly a stack of them. Tap the whole stack 180º and put them back in the pile. Then shuffle again. Place the piles face down outside the playmat and follow the instructions in the box. Please notice all categories except Class have illustrations at the top and at the bottom: every illustration and its position in the playmat will result in a specific interpretation. This two-side card mechanics allow for countless random generation of stories!

Some cards have mechanics of their own, for example, if you reveal the card “Ally”, that card will ask “Who?”, and then you must draw a card from a special pile created mixing Class, Backgrounds and Bounds piles. Another example is “Death” card who asks three different questions: “Who?”, “Murder?” and “Where?”.

Here you can see an example of character creation, drawing cards from the piles and placing them in the playmat:







*Where to find out more?*

Facebook: Fatum Cards
Kickstarter: Coming soon: FATUM. A Character creator Tarot deck
GAMEFOUND: Fatum Character creator Deck


----------



## Jhonasquinn (May 31, 2020)

We reached 75% of the campaign!! So close to begin the juicy stretch-goals ^^!!

I update some info! We added 2 more classes card in the basic deck












Thanks for your support!!


----------



## Jhonasquinn (Jun 2, 2020)

We are so close 80% and 16 days left!!

Thanks to all that have pledged and I encourage all the others to check the proyect. We have 4 new cards in the basic deck!!


----------



## Jhonasquinn (Jun 7, 2020)

Funded! Thanks you so much guys  Now come and help grab thus awesome Stretch-goals!


----------



## Jhonasquinn (Jun 16, 2020)

Last 30 Hours of FATUM proyect! More than 41K€, 22 cards unlocked, box upgrade and more to come!!

Come, be a part of this, be a part of our living community!

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Jhonasquinn (Jul 23, 2020)

After the Succesfull campaign, now we hit GAMEFOUND! With the original kickstarters Pledges and a new All digital PDF Pledge level!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 23, 2020)

Moved to the promotional forum for you.


----------

